# are my kids entitled to attend public schools as residents? Not PR.



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

When we arrive we will still residents and I fear that we need to be actual PR before enrolling my kids in high school.

please advise.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

simply me said:


> When we arrive we will still residents and I fear that we need to be actual PR before enrolling my kids in high school. please advise.


Nothing to worry about.
The holder of a Resident visa can live work study in NZ permanently. You don't get anything more from PRV other than removal of the 2 year travel condition so your kids will be fine.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you very much!!


----------

